# 1/32 scale cars



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all.

I have poled 16 of my customers who are interested in 1/32 scale cars. I would like to get a larger sampling of votes. This is what I have at this time and in order of preference.

Freight;
In order of preference it should be, boxcars, gondolas, flatcars, 2 bay hoppers then maybe reefers (regular and then billboard). The order of making gondolas and flatcars can be interchanged.

Passenger;
1/32 Heavyweights was a big request because only streamlined cars are being made at this time or very expensive Heavyweights.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Freight: 

I have too many boxcars, reefers and 2 bay hoppers (all MDC). 

I want, tank cars (1 and 2 turret), low side gondolas, flat cars, stock cars and an offset cupola 4 axle caboose (MDC's caboose was poorly scaled and not the proper length even at the scale it really was... much too "toy" like, basically a "bobber" with 4 axles).

Properly operating (not Kadee) 1:32 scale knuckle couplers would be a plus.

Passenger: 

They can ride in the caboose, this is a freight RR! Shack will throw them off the moving train if they try to ride anywhere else.


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

Dan, 

What is your plan? I have several projects on the boards. I'd like to do a tank car, single dome. I have all of the undercarriage details, just need to develop a riveted tank with ends and a dome. My caboose kit is ready to go, looking at getting them cut or buying my own laser. PM me or call me if you like to talk about projects. 

Harlan


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Post deleted.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo, 
These couplers are pretty awesome...metal and works like the real ones (pull up the pin and open the knuckle). I bought about 50 pair when they were made by the previous company. 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=1001 

-Ray


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ConrailRay on 11/12/2008 10:06 PM
Semper Vaporo, 
These couplers are pretty awesome...metal and works like the real ones (pull up the pin and open the knuckle). I bought about 50 pair when they were made by the previous company. 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=1001 

-Ray 


Strange web site... it says, "Click here for larger image" and when I do I get an overlay of the same photo that is about 3/4 the size of the original image!









They also seem to assume I already know what they sell and can order without their providing a realistic description.

Also, I have learned to not trust any store or web site that says it has 1:32 scale anything. Since you have some of these couplers, would you be so kind as to measure the distance from one side of the coupler to the other at its widest point, which is usually right behind, and parallel to, the back wall of the coupler opening, but these couplers appear to have "gout" and have a bulge farther back on one side... so what is the width kinda midway between those two points.

I have another 20 cars to convert to knuckle couplers... presently I have been using some couplers I bought in a "sandwich bag" many years ago for just a few dollars (probably about 50 cents per coupler) at a train show and have no idea what brand they are. They are nothing but the "head", but I measured the length, width and girth of a real coupler on a caboose in a local park and they are exactly 1:32 scale of that one. (They also happen to be exactly the same size as the couplers on my old childhood O-27 Lionel trains!) I epoxied the head to a length of rectangular brass tubing and mounted some on the truck tang that the MDC hoop and spear couplers were on and the others I rigidly mounted to the body of the car; either way they align with the coupler on my Aster Mikes. The only problems I have had is if I handle the train too roughly, causing a coupler to jar open. Other than that, I can back a train through loops and switches without problems; so I am not too concerned with sprung mounting pockets or side to side pivoting.

I gather these Ozarrk Miniatures couplers cost about $10 each, but are sold in "kit sets" for 1, 3 or 12 cars with a pretty good discount for the quantity sets. But it also appears that there are two styles, one has a "chain holder" on the mounting pocket and the other doesn't, at a dollar difference in price. What is a "Chain Holder" and is it worth a dollar? Is the Chain Holder something that attaches a chain to the "pin" to operate the coupler? if so, how do those without the Chain Holder operate? Or is it something else?

Sorry for the questions, but they look pretty good (except for the "gout"), but at $7 to $10 each, I want to KNOW they are what I want before I proceed. I also hear that Accucraft is coming out with a nice 1:32 scale coupler, but I don't have enough particulars to have any idea if they will meet my overly critical specs.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

Heavy weights. Express (baggage), Mail Express (RPO), 44 seat diner, coach (paired window or single window), Pullman 12-1 sleeper, Pullman lounge sleeper (plan 4010 or 4025 - non observation end) would be a good start and would provide the cars necessary for many prototype consists. They should include at least rudimentary interiors. 

If you are going to do a boxcar, consider something that is different than the one Accucraft has been advertising. Also I understand Ozark has had the necessary designs from Bob Unitack (SP?) for what I believe is an outside braced boxcar, but for some reason they have not released it. If a two bay hopper, would it be the 50 ton AAR offset side? That car was used by most eastern coal roads and would be accurate through second generation diesels. 

What material will you be using for the cars. 

Mike


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

OK guys, I was asked by Accucraft what they should build next. By next they mean after the boxcars come out. I am not building anything except my own railway this coming year. The more input we can give, the better chance we will have getting something we all want.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

My votes, in no particular order: 

*2-bay offset-side hopper * 
MDC did these but they are poorly scaled and lacking in detail. Mainline America has what appears to be a copy of the MDC car with a few refinements (not sure if they used the MDC molds, as I understand it Piko got those), offered in only one road name: Monon. I haven't seen one firsthand. I'd love to see one of these made to true 1:32 scale with Accucraft's level of detail. 

*Steam-era single-dome tank car* 
As far as I know these have never been done in 1:32, at least not as an affordable mass-produced model. 

*Wood-sided boxcar* 
For the steam era you can never have too many boxcars! A wood-sided car would add some nice variety to the 1937 AAR car already being produced. Either outside-braced or double-sheathed would be fine with me, although I guess my preference would be a double-sheathed car simply because Ozark is supposed to be producing that outside-braced boxcar kit one of these years. Seems like Accucraft could probably get it to market sooner and at a more affordable price point, but I think it's better for the hobby as a whole if Ozark doesn't get discouraged from producing their 1:32 kits before they even begin.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ozark couplers are dead on 1/32 scale. The measurements were taken directly off real ones. 

John


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

John, Didn't you initially produce these couplers? I think I bought some from you.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes. I still own the molds. The patterns were originally made by Lloyd Asbury and Terry Wegmann. Their work in smaller scales and in automobiles (Lloyd did the NASCAR collectable cars) is legendary. They made the couplers specifically for the Bob Uniack line of 1/32 freight cars. The patterns were scaled down from 1" couplers by a 3D Pantograph. Those had been scaled down the same way from real ones. Terry then took the patterns out back, over the fence where a bunch of boxcars were parked and checked them against the real ones. 

John


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Dan: I would say that Gondolas in particular mill gondolas are a real shortage in 1/32 scale, then I would of course add tank cars, long flats, stock cars and wooden box cars and reefers, especially outside braced ones (like the one AMS did in 1/29 scale) and of course heavyweights. scale length ones of course.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! A 6 year old thread, you're going deeper! Congrats!


----------

